# Authority and Soulistic Canned food



## spockally (Mar 7, 2011)

I am not sure if anyone in this forum cares about so-called store brand food but I would like to know if anyone can help or know about these two brands. Authority is Petsmart brand, I think, and Soulistic is Petco brand, I think. I started feeding Authority Lamb in my kitties' rotation only once a week among Wellness, Merrick, by Nature, Blue Baffalo, Natural Balance, Instinct, Holistic Select etc. I know this Autority has brewers rice and animal liver which most people here will not feed due to the bad quality but I thougtht just giving it once in a while is okay as long as other main food is good... I hope  

Anyhow, my question is ... Does anyone know if Authority is made out of the same company as Iams? I was doing search under Authority and encountered this old post saying this, so I was wondering if this still holds true. If it is, should I stop feeding this? Also, I was interested in trying Soulistic chicken and pumpkin or karma. Does anyone feed these to your kitties? I heard that it is made of Thailand. Is it okay? Are these good quality or OK quality as store brand? Sorry to ask many questions, but I am trying to find something new with low phosphorus for my kitty with early stage of CRF and I found these wet food with pretty low phosphorus. He might need to give up his favorite Merrick quail because of high phosphorus level.... Poor guy! I appreciate any info you can provide! Thank you very much


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't know about the Soulistic, but I know that Iams and Authority (along with Eukanuba and many many others) used to be made by the now defunct Menu Foods. The company was acquired by Simmons Pet Food in 2010 so I would imagine that the new company still makes the same foods. 

I believe that after the whole recall fiasco in 2007, there have been some pretty major changes to the supply chain when it comes to the foods. I do have Authority in my rotation. I feed the best food I can afford that my cats will eat. I try to avoid corn in my foods, and if there are carbs, I would prefer it to be wheat or rice. I have given them high end Evo and Innova and they turn their little noses up at it, but I find if I switch up the not so good foods with the better foods its a better compromise. 

I consider Authority to be a lower quality than the Wellness or Evo etc, but much better than Friskies, Meow Mix, Sophisticat (which is the Petsmart low end brand). I think its okay if you are only doing it once a week. The fact that you are feeding wet food is the important thing. 

Hope that helps!!


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Agreed. If you feed 14 times a week then 2 meals of other stuff shouldn't hurry anything.


----------



## spockally (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you so much for your information. Cats&Plants, I feel the same way as you do. I try my best to avoid the fillers like corn and soy and stay with grain-free. I remember my pantry used to keep only grain-free, but my three kitties are so picky and finicky that the choice is changing. Like you said, EVO 95% was their favorite and now they ganged up and decided not to touch it anymore, even Wellness chicken, their old time favorite..... I am still keeping it to let them try like a month later  As for Authority, I checked all the labels of Authority and found that Lamb was the only one does not contain wheat glutein and fish product. Like I said, it does contain "animal liver" which many people might stay away and I do understand why. but I thought feeding it only once a week might be good compromise..... I am still trying my best to search good food within the budget. I hope this is still better than keeping on dry food diet as you mentioned  Thank you very much for your help indeed!


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Fairly sure that Soulistic is made by Weruva. I'm a big fan of Weruva as are both of my kitties.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I thought the liver should be okay?


The only thing I saw in the varieties was some rice and fish contents. But no corn or other grains, no by-products. All-in-all seemed not terrible.

For the price, seemed decent. * Just as a reference though, the 6 oz can is .70. Locally I but EVO for 1.75 for 13.2 oz, which would come out to .80 per 6 oz.*


----------



## spockally (Mar 7, 2011)

SpellQ:It is good to know that Soulistic is made by Weruva, but I wonder why it is made in Thailand... to save the cost? to get around tighter legal restriction in quality requirement in the US? Thanks for your info, though 

hal1: I did not like "animal liver" because it does not specify what kind of animal, like chicken or beef or duck, etc... when it is written as "animal," it could be any animal.... this is big concern to me. yes, I agree with EVO. EVO is good food and I used to feed chicken or beef, but they decided not to eat it anymore.... picky and finicky eaters!!! If they like one certain food, I try to buy it in big can as you said to save the cost. EVO was one of them and now the cans are sitting in my pantry... I will feed it again hoping that they will forget about it a month later or so  Thanks for the tips anyway!


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

spockally said:


> I did not like "animal liver" because it does not specify what kind of animal, like chicken or beef or duck, etc... when it is written as "animal," it could be any animal.... this is big concern to me.


Thanks for pointing that out about the liver. I never thought about that.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Spockally, take a peek at the Weruva website. They explain there about their processes. The food is made to human grade standards (although I can't imagine eating the slop that comes with it! LOL) and is made in a facility that also makes a bunch of the meats for Subway USA.  It smells like real food and I don't feel like I'm going to vomit just opening the can. For me that's a big plus!

Also, I really love that the owners of Weruva take such a personal interest in the food. I've emailed them a few times now and although sometimes there is a delay in receiving a response it is directly from the creators. Do not hesitate to email them directly with any questions, comments, and concerns! 

I really like that the Weruva foods are actually foods not some pureed reasonable facsimile in pate form. The chicken is chunk shredded chicken breast! 

I wish we had access to Soulistic here in Canada as a lower cost option. Weruva is the preferred food of my furry monsters and it's $2.50 for a 5.5 oz can here! My cat food bill is as big as our monthly grocery bill. LOL Spoiled little babies they are.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

SpellQ said:


> made in a facility that also makes a bunch of the meats for Subway USA.


8O :shock: :shock: Oh,then it MUST be good.

Sorry, this was too good to pass up.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Soulistic is definitely the better of the two foods.



spockally said:


> SpellQ:It is good to know that Soulistic is made by Weruva, but I wonder why it is made in Thailand... to save the cost? to get around tighter legal restriction in quality requirement in the US? Thanks for your info, though


Weruva is an off shoot of a family owned fish packing business that was already established on Thailand. When they decided to create a pet food business, it only made sense to utilize their existing canning facility.


----------



## spockally (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you, everyone, for all the information! It is amazing that all of you know these stuff! Plus, the fact that you can remember these stuff that you heard...

I was checking the ingredients for Soulistic once again and noticed that they use tapioka starch as third ingredient. I do not think I ever fed the food with this tapioka starrch to mine. Is this okay? I am sure if all of you say good thing about Soulistic, it should be ok, but I was just wondering about this mysteryous thing 

The same facility for the meat for Subway USA! It sounds good  As one of you said, I spend more on my kittes's food than mine (excluding my kids) and care more what they eat.... LOL, I am definitely OWNED by my kitties


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> made in a facility that also makes a bunch of the meats for Subway USA.


 
OH, dear me!

I thought Cali was asking for a $5 Subway, but maybe she meant she'd like to try Weruva!


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh for sure! My 8 yr old niece is a Subway fanatic and so Pedro & Apple have learned all about it from her. I tell them they're eating the same food. LOL


----------



## spockally (Mar 7, 2011)

We love Subway too 
BTW, does Weruva contain tapioka starch as well?


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Ha! I had to touch the cans to look and now my two are freaking out thinking it's meal time. LOL I've got all the chicken flavours right now (except for Paw Lickin' Chicken & On the Cat Wok) and it seems only Grandma's Chicken Soup has tapioca starch. I suspect it's just a thickener for the gravy. I've also got a few cans of Mediterranean Harvest and it doesn't contain the tapioca starch either. 

I've definitely spoiled my two with the Weruva into liking real food only though. They will eat and they do enjoy FreshPet, but getting them to eat pate or chunk makes them act like I'm completely insulting them. lol We're going to work on that over the next few weeks.


----------



## spockally (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you for checking about tapioka starch in Weruva. I should have checked their web site instead of letting you grab the cans and making your kitties feel like it was feeding time. Sorry ... but thank you for your kindness  

This is my report for today. I went to Petco and bought Soulistic Karma and chicken with pumpkin. I let my three kittes try Karma. Two of them, Ally and Tora, went crazy with the smell and they just LOVED it  However, Spock will not eat .... He was gone after just sniffing.... I waited to see and let him try again about 30 min later, but nope! Very Picky eater  Well.... Spock is the one that needs this because of low phosphorus amount due to his early stage CRF but he won't touch it. Since he has early stage CRF and Hyperthyroidism which both require enough eating amount for their health without long interval between feedings, I cannot go cold turkey with him. So, I fed the left over of Wellness Turkey and he happily ate it..... I guess whatever he eats, especially canned food, is good instead of best quality food going to garbage  Soulistic looks good to me just like Weruva, though. It is really shredded chicken in gravy. I was suspecting Spock might not like it because he did not care for the baked chicken breast that I gave as snack and also he likes pate style. Ally loves the chicken breast as snack instead of grain-free dry food, so no wonder she loves this Soulistic. I guess my journey to find another good wet food with low phosphorus for Spock will be long one. I will keep all Soulistic for Ally and Tora. They just could not get enough of it  Thanks!!!!!


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Aww poor little guy! Offer it again to him. My two were only mildly amused with it the first time I fed it to them. Actually the 2nd time I mixed it with pate. Oh how times have changed! Perhaps try warming it up a bit? Or maybe a different flavour? Keep trying. Since your other baby will eat it you now it won't go to waste.


----------



## spockally (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you for your tips  I see .... he might change his attitude or view to this new food after several tries. Yes, I will still keep trying this on him, but even though he does not eat it, like you said, it won't be waste because other two will just gobble it down! I bought only two kinds: "Karma" which is just chicken and "Chicken and Pumpkin." All other kinds contain fish or seafood so I avoid to buy them due to the risk of mercury, allergy, etc. I feel also that Spock is getting spoiled because he knows that I will give him something else due to his medical issue. They manupulate me easily.... It is really hard to get all three eat with one food nowadays. You have four kitties so you will understand... or maybe not. Your kitties are well behaved babies and will eat whatever mom serves! BTW, all of them are VERY cute! I like their poses  Zoe looks like my girl, Ally. I like Zoe's shiny coat. It must be from Weruva! Great job!!!


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Awww thanks for the comments about Zoe. Sadly she passed away in Sept 2010.  She was my soul kitty and I miss her dearly. She LOVED her Christmas tree and got so excited every year when I put it up so it was always easy to get great pictures of her at that time of year. Unfortunately I didn't know how awful MediCal brand food had become and what wonderful new foods there are for kitties until researching for my Pedro & Apple who are the two living with me now. Gabriel passed away in April 2002 due to scarring around his heart from pneumonia as a wee kitten. He was my sweet love muffin! He also lived on MediCal food which back then was pretty much the best I could buy in the area where I lived for the money I could afford to spend on them. Now I do my best to feed Pedro & Apple the very best I can afford as my way of sort of making up for all those years I didn't know and had become complacent about kitty nutrition. I just didn't know how much things had changed and didn't do anything to keep up on information. I feel so sad I didn't even think to keep up to date on it, but to make up for it I do my very best now for P&A.

Someone else here suggested sprinkling parmesan on food as a way to entice kitties to try new foods. As for fish, P&A only eat the Mediterranean Harvest flavour and seem to enjoy it, but they don't get it any more often than every 7-10 days. Sometimes less often than that. Neither of them are huge fans of it, but I like to keep another meat in rotation just in case we ever have to ditch chicken. I really wish that Weruva would do a turkey, duck or rabbit meal. I saw tonight on Facebook that they are visiting their factory and will be announcing new flavours in the next couple days so fingers crossed!


----------



## spockally (Mar 7, 2011)

I am very sorry about your loss of Zoe and Gabriel. I apologize that I misunderstood. It must be still hard to go through when you lose loved ones.... At that time, you were doing the best you could, so I am very sure Zoe and Gabriel understand that. The way you care and love your babies, they know that you are the best mom  They will be watching you from above making sure that you, Apple and Pedro are in good health and peace. 

I am even worse than that when it comes to learning about kittie nutrition and care. I somehow believed what this old vet said to me 12 years ago "dry food is the best for teeth." Until we or my kids adopted one more kitty, Tora, who did not want to leave our yard, I was neglegent not taking Ally and Spock to the vet for check-up for 10 years. I was just too busy taking care of my human babies. I thought that kitties do not have problems because they are strictly indoor. To adopt Tora, I took all of them to the vet and found out that Spock has hyperthyroidism. After that, I researched over the internet about the desease and found this site. I learned a lot about nutrition and the desease thanks to many people here. Until then, I was feeding Cat Chow dry everyday...... thank God that they are still alive! Anyway, I learned my lessons and am trying to fix it and do not make the same mistake. This is my confession and I am very sure that many people hate me for what I had done to my kitties and my poor knowledge and inrresponsiblity..... So, you are not bad at all!!! I am the worst one  You did the best you could at that time and Zoe and Gabriel know it all 

BTW, Spock turned it down another flavor of Soulistic. Usually, parmesan trick does not work on him but I will try it again. he is stubborn, just like human when we get older.... That is good that you hardly feed your babies fish. Weruva does not have turkey? I hope Soulistic wil have turkey as well.... Oh, I forgot to tell you but can you order Soulistic over Petco.com and deliver it to Canada? If you cannot get it in store nearby, you can purchase online. Just a thought! Your babies, Zoe and Gabriel, will be in my prayers tonight


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Awww please don't think so harshly of yourself about this. Really, you were doing what you knew to do. Now that you know more you can do more and you ARE doing more. If you knew more and still kept up with the status quo then that might be odd. You ARE doing more though and so give yourself a pat on the back for acting on the new information you have available to you. Spock is really lucky to have a human so willing to do their own research on how to help him be the best Spock that he can possibly be. (I love the name btw! lol) 

They don't have turkey right now, but I saw on facebook they're about to announce new flavours. I'm really hopeful for some non chicken flavours. Petco doesn't deliver to Canada - in fact most delivery services don't. The ones that do deliver within Canada are ridiculously expensive. I have on occasion ordered a couple things to be delivered just on the other side of the border and then either me or my folks or a friend has picked them up. It's a very long & slow process that way so not something I can do if I'm in a pinch.

Kitties are stubborn little babies when it comes to their meals, aren't they?


----------

